# Sunday River: November 7, 2010



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *Nov. 7, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sunday River

*Conditions: *Variable early season (SM/LG/PP/Thin cover). Rock skis were a good idea!

*AZer's Present:* Trailboss, Bob R, Mrs. Bob R, Terry, deadheadskier, JerryG, snoseek, johnskismore, riverc0il, monkeybrook (and hopefully I did not miss anyone!)

*2010-2011 Report #:*[/u] 1. 

*Trip Report: *My season got off to a bang. Thanks to fall back, I was able to get an extra hour of sleep and still make it to Sunday River at 8:15 or so. I was a bit nervous because the car thermometer never got below 32 F, but no need to fear because Sunday River was blowing snow like crazy. 

They were blowing on the upper mountain pretty much all day. As I left Berlin/Gorham I could even see that the top of Locke Mountain had a patch of snow on it. I would later see that this was the very top of the lift. 

Got a nice spot in the lot, booted up, got my $25 ticket, and boarded Locke Mountain Triple for the top: 












It was my first time riding this lift in all my times at Sunday River. Being able to get to the true summit of Locke Mountain was a treat. Taking in the view was really nice. I could actually see the Bethel Airport and Route 2 from the top. 











There were really four trails and three "runs" open. I skied from 8:30-3:15pm or so and the crowds were not bad. The longest line for the mid station was maybe 5 minutes or so. 












The trails never skied "crowded" like at other places. Upper T2 was really amazing for the first hour or so and it held up well. It is deep and will be with us for the rest of the season no doubt.











Upper Sunday Punch was a bit more interesting and had snowmaking going on it.











Lower Sunday Punch was a work in progress and was wet at the top, boilerplate in the middle, and rough/thin at the bottom. 



























I did meet up with the "Mayor of Sunday River" and his entourage. Bob R had his wife, Terry, Jerry G, snowseek, monkeybrook, and deadheadskier with him. We skied for 90 minutes or so. It was great seeing Bob again. As I was telling Johnskismore if there is one person you want to meet from AZ, Bob is the guy.

Some pictures: 

The crew: 






deadheadskier: 











Mrs. Bob R: 






Terry:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2010)

Bob R and Jerry G: 





















After lunch, Johnskismore and I skied for a few hours. 

Johnskismore: 











By the end of the day things were getting rough: 






Right Stuff: 






The view from afar: 






I left at 3:30 or so. The skiing was a lot of fun and well worth the drive. Weather permitting, I will be back next weekend for at least one day. 

And *the WMTW Newscrew did this story about today's skiing.* Terry made one of the shots! 

Heck, at 12 noon folks cleared out for the football game leaving the place for Johnskismore and me to hit it. 

I also chatted with Riverc0il in the lodge. 

The snowmaking on Sunday Punch stopped at noon, but they continued up high.  

All in all, a great day!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice job TB.  It was a fun day.  I love watching the guns being on.  Great to ski with some buds I don't see often enough.  Cameras take away about 8 inches of height.  Where is Ga2ski?  Very ncie to get our with the Mrs.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice pictures.  Looks like a good time!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2010)

Just watched terry and my son ride up the chair together in the video. West bethel is in the vid as well from the River board.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2010)

Major kudos to Sunday River for making the push to stay open and to keep the guns going even when others are not.  I was impressed.  Walked around the base area after and went to the ski shop to get a 50th Anniversary Hat.  Talked to some guys there and everyone was excited.  

No problems with the crowds--folks were polite and gave each other room.  No crashes or anything.  

I agree that the vibe was very nice.  As to why I made the drive, well, the management and people brought me.  Based on my experiences in the past with Sunday River and Sugarloaf, I'm always excited to go.  

Oh yeah and if anyone needs a place in the Loon Mountain area, Johnskismore is your man :wink:


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the TR and the photos. I would have joined you last weekend but for work. Next weekend definitely!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunday was fun indeed!  It was great to meet you Trailboss, as well as Mrs. Bobr, Terry, Snoseek, and great to see Ryan and Bobr again!  Hopefully we'll all meet up again this Sunday!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Nov 9, 2010)

Trailboss and Deadheadskier, nice meeting you guys on Sunday...maybe next time we ski some more together...hey, I made one of your photos...red pants, black jack...I was heading down lower punch.  MBJr was there with us too....and well as Andy B (Wheeler)


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2010)

Great report. Definitely adds to the early season stoke meter.


----------

